# Rates for electrical contractors per hour



## Being (26 Jul 2012)

Hi All
       I'm looking to get some electrical work done in my house, 
Nothing major just a few extra sockets, a shower and a few lights. 
I called a couple of electricians for a price but they said they would
Rather do it by the hour because floor boards would have to be pulled
up and they wouldn't know 
what they might meet
The hourly rates they wanted were €30 an hour plus vat for one 
and €35 plus vat for the other fella. Both are registered and insured
and all that , does this sound a bit steep , I live in Cork


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Jul 2012)

I have an electrician friend who is very good (well he's very busy anyway), and I'm pretty sure he charges €25 + VAT. That's in Waterford.


----------



## Joe_90 (26 Jul 2012)

It costs an employer €25.78 per hour in wages and PRSI to pay a qualified electrician.  So their not making a fortune at those rates.


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Jul 2012)

Joe_90 said:


> It costs an employer €25.78 per hour in wages and PRSI to pay a qualified electrician.  So their not making a fortune at those rates.



Which is why if you can get a qualified guy who's working to cover his own wage it should be cheaper than getting a guy to employ someone else to do it...


----------



## Purple (27 Jul 2012)

Joe_90 said:


> It costs an employer €25.78 per hour in wages and PRSI to pay a qualified electrician.  So their not making a fortune at those rates.



Is there a registered employment agreement in place for electricians?
That's €45'000 basic for an electrician. Do they earn that much?


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2012)

Purple said:


> Is there a registered employment agreement in place for electricians?
> That's €45'000 basic for an electrician. Do they earn that much?


 
AFAIK the rate under the REA is €21.49 p/hr, so for a 38 hour week that's about €42.5k p.a.(http://www.labourcourt.ie/Labour/In...al Contracting Industry REA 11th May 2007.pdf)

Add on employer's PRSI for a contractor with employees and his labour cost is nearly €24 p/hr.


----------



## Purple (27 Jul 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> AFAIK the rate under the REA is €21.49 p/hr, so for a 38 hour week that's about €42.5k p.a.(http://www.labourcourt.ie/Labour/In...al Contracting Industry REA 11th May 2007.pdf)
> 
> Add on employer's PRSI for a contractor with employees and his labour cost is nearly €24 p/hr.



Craze rates for a 21 year old!
No wonder there are so many electricians coming over from the UK on contract.


----------

